# Another New Possible Tank



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Would this be a good deal? I think so! I'd probably sell most of the corals and the fish, but again, I'm still not sure about buying an active setup.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/for/2098140781.html

Thanks for feedback!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heck yeah it's a good deal. The live rock alone is almost worth the price, and once you sold off all of it and the other stuff you don't want, you'd basically have a 90 gallon tank for free.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow yeah dude thats an insane deal id say jump on it. i would keep everyting in that set up except the fish. id probably keep the madarin goby since he is trained to eat mysis and get rid of all the others. if the corals are nice keep them. it can take a long time to get corals grown out and looking beautiful. then as u gain experience traid out corals for other ones that you like more. just make sure u save as much water as possible haul everything in buckets full of tank water and be careful.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, if I'm lucky and somehow achieve permission, you'll see a new tank on this site rather soon, but I doubt will. I'm planning on selling at least 20 lbs. of the live rock and yes all of the fish. Though I don't want it, I think I'll have t keep the Mandarin, mostly because my mom loves them. (one of the hardest fish to keep! Of course!) Again though, I'd much rather have this tank than the 65 gal., and if I can get it, you'd bet I will.:fish:


P.S. I hope College Reefer doesn't see this and get an even more severe case of MTS. That would suck, especially if I could get the tank.:fun:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

id personally keep all the live rock. if its covered in purple its worth a good bit of cash. manndarins are much easier to keep when they eat frozen food. their dietary requirements are one of the things that make them so hard to keep. still wouldnt be a bad idea to work on establishing a colony of copopods or however its spelt lol. only reason i would say get rid of the fish is because i can think of 100 other fish i would like more in a tank like that lol. gobys come to mind when i think of a coral tank


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice find. Make sure to check out the tank before you commit to buy but it sounds like a great deal. I would only sell of the rock if there is to much in the tank. Keep the mandarin but get I would for sure get rid of the damsels. The 90 is small for a tang so if you can find a buyer you might be able to get a nice chunk of change if it is full grown.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what I meant College Reefer. I want My setup to look like this (I'll make a 3D model when I have time.):

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------ ------ -----------------------
--------------------------------------- ------------ ---------------------
-------------------------------------- ------------ ---------------------
----------------------------------------- ------- -------------------------
------------------------------------------- -------------------------------
------------------------------------------- -------------------------------
----------------------------------------- ------------------------------
---------- ------------- ------- ------------------------
------- -------------- --- --------------------
----- ---------- - ------------------
---- ------ -- ---------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The open parts are where I will place love rock and eventually corals. Again, this is only a basic scheme that I will edit and fix in 3D!!!

Input is appreciated!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, that was slaughtered....


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ahaha man im so confused by your picture!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It totally messed with the spacing. Just ignore it!


----------

